# Help Finding Part



## aiaosu (May 19, 2019)

I need a 16mm right angle PCB mount dual C100k potentiometer but can't seem to find one. It's for the Photon Vibe. Suggestions?


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (May 19, 2019)

BYOC has them. Woops, they are now sold out. I need one too and was going to order from them. Darn.


----------



## aiaosu (May 19, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## aiaosu (May 19, 2019)

This is the closest thing I've found that's available. It has solder terminals instead of right angle PCB mount. Not sure how that would fit. 









						Alpha Dual-Gang 16mm Solder Terminals 100K Rev Audio
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com


----------



## paulharvey (May 23, 2019)

I'm wondering how much of a difference there would be to put a B taper in there instead? I have the same issue guys.


----------



## Robert (May 23, 2019)

The Forum Vibe uses a B250K dual with a 330K resistor across Lugs 1 and 3 of each gang. 









						250K OHM Linear Dual Taper Potentiometer PCB Mount Round Shaft Dia: 6mm
					

ALPHA - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## aiaosu (May 23, 2019)

I ordered a dual C100k pot with solder lugs. I'm going to try to graft on right angle PCB legs from some other pots I have lying around and see if I can make it work. 

If that doesn't work, I can try the B250k ones. I'd like to try to get the same sweep listed if possible.


----------

